# Bleach



## Bart (Mar 22, 2010)

Warner Bros. is developing an adaptation of the manga "Bleach," to be produced by Peter Segal, Michael Ewing and Viz Media. So this could either be something utterly genius, or the exact opposite, but I'm also looking forward to Cowboy Bebop, and they are supposed to be working on it right now.



> For as long as he can remember, Ichigo Kurosaki has been able to see ghosts. But when he meets Rukia, a Soul Reaper from the Soul Society who battles evil spirits known as Hollows, his life changes forever. Now, with a new-found wealth of spiritual energy, Ichigo discovers his true calling: to protect the living and the dead from evil at all costs!



*Cast*
N/A as *Ichigo Kurosaki*
N/A as *Rukia Kuchiki*
N/A as *Orihime Inoue*
N/A as *Yasutora Sado*
N/A as *Uryu Ishida*

*Important Websites*
Bleach



Please back up your arguments or opinions, and debate logically. All comments are warmly welcomed.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 22, 2010)

Meh, Bleach is practically an American Hollywood movie in manga form anyway. With a very caucasian lead in a very a-typical plotline (at the beginning at least) I can see this working fine. 

It's not like Bleach is some masterpiece that would be violated by a US film adaptation. Hell, seeing a film might remind Kubo of the word; "plot".

I enjoy Bleach a lot, so as long as the cast is good, the dialogue is fast and sparky,  and the action is exciting, I can see myself enjoying this a lot.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

Could be interesting, WB has been known to make some good movies. It would be kind of interesting to see who they get to play the roles.

Any ideas on whether or not this is going to be a live-action?


----------



## Bart (Mar 22, 2010)

It's going to be a live-action film.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 22, 2010)

Bleach's Shinigami side are so heavily Japanese-themed. How would they westernize it (You know they're going to do that) without it being too different from the source?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Meh, Bleach is practically an American Hollywood movie in manga form anyway. With a very caucasian lead in a very a-typical plotline (at the beginning at least) I can see this working fine.
> 
> It's not like Bleach is some masterpiece that would be violated by a US film adaptation. Hell, seeing a film might remind Kubo of the word; "plot".
> 
> I enjoy Bleach a lot, so as long as the cast is good, the dialogue is fast and sparky,  and the action is exciting, I can see myself enjoying this a lot.



I demand the opposite, so we can't get what either of us wants.

I'll tell you at least one point where the movie will falter: the sword action.  There aren't many skilled swordplay actors in hollywood.  This means the leads and supporting actors will need to be trained for the movie, and the action will be stilted and lame.  This is basically true in many american movies where the actor isn't a trained martial artist.  Look back on Matrix movies, some of the fight scenes are much crappier upon later review then they were the first time u saw them.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 22, 2010)

Kubo said he wouldn't get q live action bleach be made is SJ a few years ago


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 22, 2010)

Did you you open this topic because of this news ? the only thing that was announced is that Warner Bros is negotiating the rights, there's no confirmation they will make any movie.




narutosimpson said:


> There aren't many skilled swordplay actors in hollywood.



Neither in Bleach, the only thing the characters do is clash swords violently with power, there's no skills involved, lol


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Neither in Bleach, the only thing the characters do is clash swords violently with power, there's no skills involved, lol



beat me to it.

As long as they can swing a sword with two hands they're good, since that's the only actual sword "skill" shown in Bleach. And I use that term lightly.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2010)

Brandon Routhe for Aizen, do it Hollywood.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

Would be interesting to see who they could get to play the obnoxious role of Ichigo.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Brandon Routhe for Aizen, do it Hollywood.



It's perfect


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh my god this sounds like the worst thing since Dragonball...


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 22, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Brandon Routhe for Aizen, do it Hollywood.



Routhe



aizen



holy shit no wounder aizen is curbstoming the 13 HE'S FUCKING SUPERMAN


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 22, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Oh my god this sounds like the worst thing since Dragonball...


Not realy it would have to be made by Fox to suck nearly as bad as DBE.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 22, 2010)

this will probably be horrible why would manga artist want this to happen they will get messed up like the live action movie of dragon ball and speed racer


----------



## E (Mar 22, 2010)

this shit is gonna suck balls


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 22, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> *this will probably be horrible why would manga artist want this to happen* they will get messed up like the live action movie of dragon ball and speed racer


Money,Money,Money:WOW
Why would a manga artist give a shit how someone else does his story?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 22, 2010)

"The Last Airbender" is what BLEACH live action should look like.

It actually looks like a anime but live action.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 22, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Oh my god this sounds like the worst thing since Dragonball...



It will be worse

Shounen with superpowers just wont work in Live Action


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

I bet Kubo is going to let Micheal Bay direct this.

Tits and explosions? They were made for each other.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> It's perfect


And Leonardo de Caprio for Gin. 

Bleach



Vanthebaron said:


> Routhe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect just perfect. They really do look alike.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw Bleach in the Konoha Theater and I'm wondering, "what's this doing out of the anime sections?"

A live-action movie? Fuck.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 22, 2010)

Sharlto Copley as Ichigo's dad.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

No Sharlto Copley. He's too awesome for Bleach.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

If anything he should be Yamamato or the Royal King.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

No idea who those are.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

The only 2 characters worth shit in Bleach and 1 isn't even revealed yet.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

Yea...I stopped reading at the...when that little girl changes into a woman with huge tits.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 22, 2010)

I already have a feeling this movie is going to suck 



illmatic said:


> Sharlto Copley as Ichigo's dad.



No.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea...I stopped reading at the...when that little girl changes into a woman with huge tits.



That was Nell and she hasn't been seen in like 100 chapters so good riddance.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I already have a feeling this movie is going to suck
> 
> 
> 
> No.



Right on Ema. 



The World said:


> That was Nell and she hasn't been seen in like 100 chapters so good riddance.



That's good, I hated her too. Part of the reason why I stopped reading the manga.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2010)

Christina Hendricks = Matsumoto


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2010)

Strong possibility this will be DB: Evolution fail but there is a slimmer of hope.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Strong possibility this will be DB: Evolution fail but there is a slimmer of hope.



Bleach has less of a plot than Dragonball. 

Soooo most likely yeah....unless they can blind today's youth with huge tits and huge explosions.....


----------



## Bleach (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahhhhh shit.

It's gonna suck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm just in it for the big boobs


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 23, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Christina Hendricks = Matsumoto



Big boobs ... check.

Red hea.... who am I kidding. Big boobs is all that matters. 

Now hurry up and shoot the scene where she tickles Orihime butt naked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

I read this and saw "Steven Segal" at first. I was like "OH SHIT!?!?!". 

Maybe I'll watch it, though I've never read or watched Bleach whatsoever.


----------



## ethereal (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Big boobs ... check.
> 
> Red hea.... who am I kidding. Big boobs is all that matters.
> 
> Now hurry up and shoot the scene where she tickles Orihime butt naked.





Dem Titties.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 23, 2010)

The World said:


> If anything he should be Yamamato or the Royal King.


Liam Neeson should be Yamamoto. Yep I said it. And the same guy who directed 50 First Dates and Get Smart is making this?(that's what I heard).If so, it's going to suck.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Liam Nesson plays great old guys. Like Ian Mckellen with Gandalf.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah... if this thing ever does see the light of day, I'm sure it will be rubbish. Of course, I could be wrong, but I very much doubt doubt it considering the past records...


----------



## Sen (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh god I saw something about this and thought it was a joke  

I don't know, would be awesome if the pulled it off, but can't really imagine it given past similar projects. D:  Cowboy Bebop doesn't seem too far off, but Bleach does imo.  Still, might end up be surprisingly good, hope so


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

A live-action film based off an awful, generic shounen manga/anime?
Wooopie.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 25, 2010)

scarlett johansson


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

Bleach said:


> scarlett johansson



As Rangiku  Matsumoto since she's is too old to play Orihime


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

illmatic said:


> As Rangiku  Matsumoto



She's not even a character.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> She's not even a character.



Probably not in the first movie.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Probably not in the first movie.



I mean in general, like she lacks a personality.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't they all lack a personality?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Don't they all lack a personality?



Only a few characters like Zaraki and Hanatarou don't.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

And I totally don't know those characters.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 27, 2019)

Watching this now. Gonna be live-blogging my reactions.

* Who is this chick they've got playing Rukia? She looks nothing like they manga/anime counterpart.

* This Hollow CGI is horrendous. Hope there's not too many of them in the movie...

* In hindsight it's ridiculous that Rukia get's KO'd by a fodder Hollow. Without even using_ shikai_?  (She has, what, 100+ years experience at this job, yet Ichigo outperforms her after being a Soul Reaper for all of 10 seconds?)

* The actress they've got playing Orihime admittedly kind of looks and sounds like the character. Good job.

* Rukia (unsuccessfully) tries to get her powers back from Ichigo. I don't recall this happening in the manga or anime, but it's a good addition. Would have been kind of plot-induced stupidity for her to_ not_ attempt to return to Soul Society as quickly as possible. I seem to recall that in the other media she just kind of passively accepts her exile on Earth.

** BASED URAHARA* how I've missed you. 

* Ishida and Chad also look like themselves, I suppose. The former's bow is some _Power Rangers_-tier CGI though.

* Renji and Byakuya look pretty silly and cartoon-y. I can't take this cosplay look seriously.

* WTF was that the_ Bleach_ manga in Ichigo's bookcase? 

* Ok, so we're going straight to the SS arc with no further acknowledgement of Ishida's Hollow bait? Feels like there's a scene that got cut here somewhere.  I guess Byakuya and Renji took care of all the Hollows off-screen?

* I get that it's hard to condense a 700-chapter manga into a 2-hour movie, but I still don't think the result is very satisfying. Having the plot revolve only around the quest to beat Grand Fisher seems like it's making the world much smaller than it was in the source material, and the presence of Byakuya and Renji (who AFAIK weren't actually in the first manga arc) only comes off kind of confusing when it seems we're not gonna go to Soul Society. Unless there's a sequel.

* Overall I think it's aestetically not a good choice for a live-action adaptation._ Blade of the Immortal_ worked well because it has only 1 supernatural element in it, so you can shoot 99% like a "normal" samurai flick with practical effects and everything. But in_ Bleach_ the character and monster designs are so outrageous that they come off cartoonish and silly if taken out of the 2D world. E.g. Renji's spiky red hair looks natural in an anime but unnatural as a wig.

* Oh God, they really did an on-screen_ shikai_ release. This CGI is on par with Wolverine's claws from _X-Men: Origins _(2009).

_-
_
Finally done. I think I said it best when I said this was like the_ Power Rangers_ take on_ Bleach_. 

And I saved talking about the biggest travesty for last:* THE SCORE!* In this area the anime is still, um..., "Number One!"


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Watching this now. Gonna be live-blogging my reactions.
> 
> * Who is this chick they've got playing Rukia? She looks nothing like they manga/anime counterpart.
> 
> ...




This thread is actually about a westernized bleach live action that's been in development for awhile and will probably never be made since it's been nine years now. You're watching the japanese live action movie.


----------



## Glued (Apr 28, 2019)

Bleach was awesome when it had Chad smashing a hollow in the face with a telephone pole and teaming up with Rukia.

Then it all went downhill.

Bleach is a perfect example why everyone and their mother doesn't need a fight.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 28, 2019)

Bumping to draw attention to the fact that I finished my live review.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2019)

Are we talking about the japanese live action one or the upcoming hollywood one? lol


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Are we talking about the japanese live action one or the upcoming hollywood one? lol


Yes.


----------



## Amol (May 3, 2019)

Pretty sure Hollywood adaptation is cancelled. 
Kubo vetoed it. He thought they were making movie that is Bleach only in name.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 3, 2019)

Amol said:


> Pretty sure Hollywood adaptation is cancelled.
> Kubo vetoed it. He thought they were making movie that is Bleach only in name.



Good riddance.


----------



## Hit The Badass (May 4, 2019)

Amol said:


> Pretty sure Hollywood adaptation is cancelled.
> Kubo vetoed it. He thought they were making movie that is Bleach only in name.


No matter the director, the adaption would have been terrible. Even the manga lost its fanbase


----------



## MShadows (May 7, 2019)

Amol said:


> Pretty sure Hollywood adaptation is cancelled.
> Kubo vetoed it. He thought they were making movie that is Bleach only in name.


Thank heavens! All we needed was another anime series butchered by the idiots at Hollywood.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 7, 2019)

Amol said:


> Pretty sure Hollywood adaptation is cancelled.
> Kubo vetoed it. He thought they were making movie that is Bleach only in name.


Kubo saved it from suffering the same fate as Death Note? Based.


----------

